# Can I open a Canadian bank account from the UK?



## madasaspoon (Jan 11, 2010)

I have my permanent residency card but currently I'm back home in Wales sorting out the sale of my house. I was wondering whether I can set up a Canadian account from the UK. I've checked the HSBC website but I need a minimum of £10K deposit - I'm not gonna have that kind of cash until the house is sold.

Can anyone help please?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

madasaspoon said:


> I have my permanent residency card but currently I'm back home in Wales sorting out the sale of my house. I was wondering whether I can set up a Canadian account from the UK. I've checked the HSBC website but I need a minimum of £10K deposit - I'm not gonna have that kind of cash until the house is sold.
> 
> Can anyone help please?


I doubt if any of the major Canadian banks will accommodate you. They are required to see at least two pieces of identification when an account is opened and want to see the new account holder in person.


----------



## madasaspoon (Jan 11, 2010)

Cheers old buddy. Thanks for that.

I guess I have to make a short visit to set up a bank account, get my SIN number, get our health insurance forms and find a rental property. Hopefully I can get all 4 things done, come back to Wales to finalise the house sale then arrange a date for my whole family (including pets) to make the big move. Unless you can suggest a better plan?

I have family in Ontario who will put me up (again).


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

madasaspoon said:


> Cheers old buddy. Thanks for that.
> 
> I guess I have to make a short visit to set up a bank account, get my SIN number, get our health insurance forms and find a rental property. Hopefully I can get all 4 things done, come back to Wales to finalise the house sale then arrange a date for my whole family (including pets) to make the big move. Unless you can suggest a better plan?
> 
> I have family in Ontario who will put me up (again).


If you don't mind me saying so but it seems a big trip to make for such things. I assume you and the family are already LANDED. Getting your SIN and OHIP cards will only take a couple of hours and I'm not sure you can obtain OHIP for the other family members without them being here. Renting something will usually require it happens immediately, beginning the first of the following month. So unless you plan to return within a couple of weeks it could be difficult finding something and, if you do, it may well be very expensive.


----------



## madasaspoon (Jan 11, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> If you don't mind me saying so but it seems a big trip to make for such things. I assume you and the family are already LANDED. Getting your SIN and OHIP cards will only take a couple of hours and I'm not sure you can obtain OHIP for the other family members without them being here. Renting something will usually require it happens immediately, beginning the first of the following month. So unless you plan to return within a couple of weeks it could be difficult finding something and, if you do, it may well be very expensive.


My eldest son and I have landed, my wife and youngest son have not (well not yet). I can't get my head around what is best. I need a rental property before we all make the move - we have to have somewhere to stay when we get there and an address for the dogs to be 'delivered' to. I thought a quick visit to sort out a rental property and also get my SIN, bank account and OHIP then pop back to Wales to finalise arrangements , then all four of us could make the big move a week or two later. 

Or can you suggest something different? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

madasaspoon said:


> My eldest son and I have landed, my wife and youngest son have not (well not yet). I can't get my head around what is best. I need a rental property before we all make the move - we have to have somewhere to stay when we get there and an address for the dogs to be 'delivered' to. I thought a quick visit to sort out a rental property and also get my SIN, bank account and OHIP then pop back to Wales to finalise arrangements , then all four of us could make the big move a week or two later.
> 
> Or can you suggest something different? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


If you are sure about coming back in two weeks then coming over and renting does make sense but if that's not definite it could cost you lot of money.


----------



## aziza66 (May 10, 2008)

*Open bank account from the UK*

Yes you can.
I just did it in Egypt through HSBC bank in Cairo, Egypt.
You have 2 options: either you do it yourself through HSBC.ca website or through HSBC bank in England.
If you do it online, you will have to fill in the application and go to an HSBC bank and sign infront of them, then take all the documents required and send it by mail to HSBC canada. You don't need to have a personal account at HSBC England.
The ohter option through the bank, but they will charge I think around $250 but in this case they do everything, they fill in the application and send it on your behalf.
Later the bank will send your account details and also your check card and check book.

Aziza


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

aziza66 said:


> Yes you can.
> I just did it in Egypt through HSBC bank in Cairo, Egypt.
> You have 2 options: either you do it yourself through HSBC.ca website or through HSBC bank in England.
> If you do it online, you will have to fill in the application and go to an HSBC bank and sign infront of them, then take all the documents required and send it by mail to HSBC canada. You don't need to have a personal account at HSBC England.
> ...


Did you read the OP's original thread/post?


----------



## aziza66 (May 10, 2008)

Yes you can. And you only need 10,000 if open a premier account. Open a regular one. I think the minimum is $1000.

I just did it in Egypt through HSBC bank in Cairo, Egypt.
You have 2 options: either you do it yourself through HSBC.ca website or through HSBC bank in England.
If you do it online, you will have to fill in the application and go to an HSBC bank and sign infront of them, then take all the documents required and send it by mail to HSBC canada. You don't need to have a personal account at HSBC England.
The ohter option through the bank, but they will charge I think around $250 but in this case they do everything, they fill in the application and send it on your behalf.
Later the bank will send your account details and also your check card and check book.


madasaspoon said:


> I have my permanent residency card but currently I'm back home in Wales sorting out the sale of my house. I was wondering whether I can set up a Canadian account from the UK. I've checked the HSBC website but I need a minimum of £10K deposit - I'm not gonna have that kind of cash until the house is sold.
> 
> Can anyone help please?


----------



## madasaspoon (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

By the way, I live in Wales, not England.


----------

